# Netflix error UI-113



## Edwardsd24 (Oct 14, 2013)

For first time tonight Netflix stopped working on my Roamio. I get an error code UI-113 each time. Netflix works on all my other devices on my network. It has to be something with Roamio. Can I reinstall Netflix app? No idea what do to.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Many times rebooting the Tivo will fix the problem.


----------

